# Meta Trail Ride 650 B



## Daniel-A2 (31. März 2016)

Nabend,

ich wollte mal hier nach Erfahrungen zum Meta Trail Ride (http://www.commencal-store.com/meta-trail-ride-orange-2016-c2x17774291) fragen, da ich hier im Forum bisher noch gar keine Beiträge zu diesem Bike gefunden habe.

In welche Bike Kategorie und zu welchem Einsatzzweck passt dieses Bike? Vom Federweg her ist es ja wie ein Tourenfully, aber irgendwie ist die Rahmengeo und auch dem 1x10 Antrieb so ganz anders als z.B. ein Canyon Nerve oder? Den Beschreibungstext von der Homepage habe ich schon durch den Übersetzer gejagt....was dabei herauskam könnte man eher als "All-Mountain" interpretieren 

P.S. Bin Neueinsteiger und blick da noch nicht ganz durch .

Wer so ein Bike hat, kann hier ja gerne mal seine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## Chainzuck (1. April 2016)

Das Meta Trail, ist was man ein "trailbike" nennt.Ein Bike für jeden Tag, dass zu Hause auf allen wegen Bergauf und Bergab Spaß machen soll. Die Geometrie ist abfahrtslastiger, als bei einem Nerve. Man könnte sagen es ist ein kurzhubiges All-Mountain, wenn du so willst. Das Meta ist eher auf Fahrspaß und Abfahrtsperformance ausgelegt. Das was man in Deutschland jahrelang als "Tourenfully" verkauft hat, waren ja eher zahme komfortorientierte Fullies. Zumindest wurden sie von der Masse der Leute so eingesetzt.
Hier gibt es tests, die ganz gut erklären was Commencal sich dabei gedacht hat:
http://enduro-mtb.com/review-ist-geiz-geil-das-commencal-meta-trail-origin/
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Commencal/Meta-Trail-650b,16835
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...view-commencal-meta-trail-essential-15-49792/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-A2 (1. April 2016)

Top Linksammlung  Hört sich echt interessant an...ich hab mich ja eigentlich auf das Meta HT eingeschossen, aber dieses Bike könnte eigentlich auch ganz gut passen.

Weiß zufällig jemand wie das mit dem Gewicht aussieht? Das 2015 er Modell wird mit 12,2 Kg angegeben, das 2016er Modell mit 13,65 Kg 

In den Testberichten und den Onlineshops werden noch diverse andere Angaben gemacht, aber tendenziell scheint das 2015er Modell leichter zu sein...


----------



## Chainzuck (1. April 2016)

Biste da mit den gewichten von meta trail und meta v4 durcheinander gekommen?


----------



## Daniel-A2 (1. April 2016)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-trail-ride-orange-2016-c2x17774254

Das 2016er Meta Trail mit 13,65 kg

Liegt das am Rock Shox Fahrwerk? Das 2015er hat X Fusion Dämpfer und Gabel.


----------



## Chainzuck (1. April 2016)

Mmh ich kanns mir nicht erklären. Am RS Dampfer liegts 100% nicht. Vlt stimmt eine Angabe einfach nicht.


----------

